# Berlin visits Navy Pier and downtown Chicago



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Have to share a bragg about my boy - I took him downtown with me today (Chicago) and he did phenomenal, like last time. Just nothing phases this guy! We're standing at a busy intersection on Lake Shore Drive, cars ZOOMING right past us, buses etc, and he isnt even phased. He was more interested in how to get those seagulls and ducks from Lake Michigan... :thinking:

We went to Navy Pier as well, and there were people on segways, bikes, those multiple person bikes, and not to mention people EVERYWHERE, kids, bums, dogs, speed boats, yachts,..first time i've seen my guy act truly aloof, yet tolerant of strange people who did approach him. Exactly what a GSD is supposed to be like. Some bum tried to pet him, and was whistling, calling out to him, and Berlin completely ignored the guy. BUT, this family and some kids came over to say hi (of course, they had to see the WOLF that was at Navy Pier :wild and he is so tolerant of strange kids petting him and coddling over him, he just plopped down and let them pet him. I love owning a dog - especially a GSD - that can go with me to a BUSY place, with lots of strange people and kids and tourists, and be a really good ambassador for this breed. I am glad children arent scared to say hi to him, and super glad he loves children - and will tolerate strange kids, and people always coddling over him...cause he gets a lot of attention! 

He did great - I really enjoy owning a dog that can go ANYWHERE with me. He walked calmly beside me the entire day, and didnt pay much attention to any of the people, and he was just on his best behavior. Really proud of him. :wub: I guess I can say, maybe, I raised him well, and all that hard work has paid off.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

So good of you to expose him to so many different things, fun things. I'm sure he really looks forward to going out with you. Looks like a nice area in Chicago.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you Gretchen, yes, he loves doing things with me and is always so excited in the car, wondering where we'll be going next.  The Chicago lakefront is a very nice area of Chicago, very relaxing...sometimes you forget your even in the city. 


Here are a few more pictures.




Checkin' out the lake..




I love this one, we are so small compared to this huge city.


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

What a great post! Berlin seems like such an awesome, well balanced dog, you've done a wonderful job raising him 

How does he handle other dogs when you encounter them? I love taking my boy out in public too, but he's becoming really headstrong as he gets older (10.5 months at the moment). His leash training is totally out the window, no matter how much of a tree I become  and as soon as there's another dog nearby he gets fixated , jumping/excited barks etc. 

Any advice to share?

P.S I love how in some of the photo's he's totally fixed on you even when you aren't holding the leash! Go Berlin ^^


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Very handsome guy! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Love the picture where Berlin is looking out at the lake. He is definitely a balanced GSD . Looks like you both had a great time. Great pictures. I think some of these shots are frame worthy.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Great photos, my favourite is him looking out onto the water


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you everyone 



Vagus said:


> What a great post! Berlin seems like such an awesome, well balanced dog, you've done a wonderful job raising him
> 
> How does he handle other dogs when you encounter them? I love taking my boy out in public too, but he's becoming really headstrong as he gets older (10.5 months at the moment). His leash training is totally out the window, no matter how much of a tree I become  and as soon as there's another dog nearby he gets fixated , jumping/excited barks etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I am working on getting him to ignore other dogs currently. He is to the point where he wont try to drag me to another dog, or bark or whine at the dog, but does still focus on other dogs. I would work up to getting close to other dogs. I started at a distance, and made him sit calmly while the other dog passed. We are slowly working up. But, out in the city - he was too interested in everything else to care about a dog.  With the pictures - I have him 'trained' to stay and pose, haha. I take a lot of photos of him, so he's used to it. 



Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Love the picture where Berlin is looking out at the lake. He is definitely a balanced GSD . Looks like you both had a great time. Great pictures. I think some of these shots are frame worthy.


Thank you! I love that one too! He is always so interested in everything - so of course he had to check out the lake. We did have a great time, I love being able to do these kinds of things with my dog.


----------

